# Coby Is Soooo Comfy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a good boy. He has been an awesome addition to our family.

He's the only one, so far, who does not like LBB. I don't know why, but hey, to each his own. :HistericalSmiley: 

He's a little peanut. Full of love, and life. Let me tell ya, he takes charge. 

He is soooo tiny, and full of it. As you know, his days are numbered, due to the nose cancer.
His breathing has remained the same, but will get worse. We visit the vet next week, and take it from there.

For now, we are living the life. He is having a ball. Gosh, what a good boy he is. He's having a blast.

He, and Raul, actually "snuggle". It's hilarious. Raul will wake up, realize Coby is on top of him, and move away ~ :smrofl: 

*This is for you, Edie. Here's our little Coby. Yep, he owns the place.

[attachment=54150:Cobycomfy.jpg]

[attachment=54151:Cobylooking.jpg]

*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg he's sooooo cute Deb, I'd love to snuggle with that boy :wub: it breaks my heart he has cancer :smcry: just doesn't seem fair :smcry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's so sweet, Deb. And oh so lucky to have you to love him and care for him. And we at SM are lucky, too - that we have you and you share your babies with us. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Absolutely precious.. He is blessed :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful comfy Coby. I know, I'm weird. I love his little nosey. Prayers are non-stop.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Many hugs to Coby and Deb


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, what a good boy and he loves to snuggle!!!! He is in the right place to be loved and cherished!!! Thanks for the pics, Deb!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he is just precious


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

He looks so comfortable and happy!! What a cute little boy!


I don't know what to say about you Deb...I am in awe and it just doesn't seem right for me to give you grief all the time (although I'm sure I'll be back to normal soon!). You do wonderful work.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

what a precious cuddly boy Coby is :wub: he looks very happy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww, he looks so comfy and cozy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby Coby is :wub: He is so lucky to have you in his life. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pics Deb. This has to be so hard for you, with him so darling and so ill. I have been there , done that and it takes so much courage and love to see it through. God Bless you Deb and I hope to hear a smile in your voice again soon. 
Will be watching for those Raul pics. We love you Deb. Hugs and hugs


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 20 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794410


> What a good boy. He has been an awesome addition to our family.
> 
> He's the only one, so far, who does not like LBB. I don't know why, but hey, to each his own. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jun 20 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794567


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 20 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794410





> What a good boy. He has been an awesome addition to our family.
> 
> He's the only one, so far, who does not like LBB. I don't know why, but hey, to each his own. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

He is just darling, what an adorable face!!!

Just love him! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

What an angel he is.... :wub: :wub: Just want to kiss that little face.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Coby is just too precious! :wub: Keeping him in our prayers rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwww, makes you want to scoop him right up and snuggle.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

adorable


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh bless his little heart :wub: :wub: :wub: he looks so very precious *kisses to little Coby are sent from me*


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

He's so lucky to be with you. I'm so sorry about his Cancer. 

Is this sort of Cancer very common in dogs?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, Coby is just precious. His personality sounds wonderful too. His little face makes me want to cover it with kisses. So heartbreaking and unfair. Bless him and you.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you Debbie for Coby's update and beautiful pics!!! I miss him!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie. The nose cancer makes me sad... he has such a cute nose. I don't wan't him to suffer... it's just awful. 


Leslie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 15 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805819


> What a cutie. The nose cancer makes me sad... he has such a cute nose. I don't wan't him to suffer... it's just awful.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]



He won't suffer, Leslie. I guarantee that. We went to the vet last Saturday, and he's still doing fine.

His breathing seems worse, but vet said, "no, it's remaining the same", which was good to hear, as this
is spreading, but not painful, and not too aggresive. We are releaved of this, as it could actually suffocate him. 

We keep a close eye on the little fellow. Vet did give me the "signs" to look for. Until then, he's running around,
playing, fighting with LBB, following me around, eating like a piggy, and having a blast. Good for him. He's a sweet heart.
He's so tiny. Just a good boy. It's not fair, I know. I kiss his wee little nose. I kiss his Boo Boo. I love him. 


And Steph, I know you must miss him. Take comfort in knowing he is one happy camper.  

He cracks me up. He licks my neck. It tickles ~ :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805943


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 15 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805819





> What a cutie. The nose cancer makes me sad... he has such a cute nose. I don't wan't him to suffer... it's just awful.
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]



He won't suffer, Leslie. I guarantee that. We went to the vet last Saturday, and he's still doing fine.

His breathing seems worse, but vet said, "no, it's remaining the same", which was good to hear, as this
is spreading, but not painful, and not too aggresive. We are releaved of this, as it could actually suffocate him. 

We keep a close eye on the little fellow. Vet did give me the "signs" to look for. Until then, he's running around,
playing, fighting with LBB, following me around, eating like a piggy, and having a blast. Good for him. He's a sweet heart.
He's so tiny. Just a good boy. It's not fair, I know. I kiss his wee little nose. I kiss his Boo Boo. I love him. 




Deb is such a great Mom to Coby, he will have the best love and home to end his life with. What more can any of us ask. Hugs to Deb and Coby. 

And Steph, I know you must miss him. Take comfort in knowing he is one happy camper.  

He cracks me up. He licks my neck. It tickles ~ :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

